# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Ku te gjej,per te blere?

## ElMajico

Kerkoj makineri zdrukthtarie te reja ose te perdorura.

Nqs me ndihmoni me ndonje faqe ne internet ose kush njeh njeri qe shet ose pika shitje mundesisht ne Shqiperi ose ne Europe. 

Nqs ndonjeri ka edhe pjese te vecanta si freza,plani ose disku e te tjera mund te me ndihmoje.

Ju faleminderit

----------


## bucki

el majico  

ne  qofte se te mbaron  pune  ketu  e ke  portalin me te madh  ne   gjermani  per makina  te  perdorura  " dores se dyte "  por ka   edhe te  reja 
http://www.resale.de/angeboted.php?
          aty ku shkruan --
--Suche über Maschinenkategorie--     do ta shtypesh nr 2--
--Holzbearbeitungsmaschinen--          dhe me poshte   do e shtypesh  ---
--- suchen  --                                       ne  fund  

mbas  nevojes do e perseritis    kete menyre  per  makinat  e tjera
tung

----------


## Enanthate

Pershendetje,

A mund te me ndihmoje ndokush ne lidhje me ku mund te gjej pjata Petri (nje lloj havani qelqi me nje lende te quajtur agar-agar qe sherben per kultivimin e kulturave te ndryshme baktereologjike ose fungale.) pasi me duhen per nje projekt biologjie.

Flm paraprakisht  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## benseven11

Provoje ti marresh me qera nga fakulteti shkencave te natyres ose te firma farmaceutike,ose ndonje dyqan farmacije..

----------


## Drini1234

pershendetje 
a mund te me tregoj ndokush ku mund ti blej paisjet per te hapur nje tv qe te transmetoj muzika filma e shumqka.....

----------


## il_padrino

ne internet apo ONAIR?

----------


## Drini1234

ONAIR ... A mund te me ndihmoni ju lutem ....

----------


## genci007

nese mundi mem tregu dikush ku muj me gjet kryp qe permban  magnesium dhe sulfur nese din dikush ne ks nese ka dikun flm gjithve per mndihem qe me jepni

----------


## Abrakatabra83

o daje ça lidhje ka kjo me informatikën? po pyet në vendin e gabuar
shenim i moderatorit;
Kjo teme u leviz nga informatika,ishte hapur ne  nenforum te gabuar.

----------


## donna76

> nese mundi mem tregu dikush ku muj me gjet kryp qe permban  magnesium dhe sulfur nese din dikush ne ks nese ka dikun flm gjithve per mndihem qe me jepni


varet, per ca e do?  shiko ne farmaci per keto gjera. 
une bleva cloruro di magnesio ( kripe magnezi) ne farmaci per ta pire ne mengjes,
po eshte me zarfe nga 2-3 gram qe i shkrin ne uje. 

Nuk e di c'fare perdorimi do ti besh, na jep ndonje sqarim .

----------


## benseven11

Epsom salt i ka te dyja magnez dhe sulfur.
http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy-a...w=1280&bih=568

----------


## Nessaf

benseven ku ta gjesh kete Epsom ?

----------


## Bajraku

Ndihme rrethe frekuencave Eutelw2 16 01
Pse te gjitha programet shqip i programoje ne resiver  Rtk, Tvsh dhe Alsat jo, ku qendrone problemi?
flm

----------


## benseven11

Ka ne supermarket,te dyqanet Walgreens,CVS dhe dyqanet 99 Cents.
http://lh6.googleusercontent.com/pub...YBS3sbxARYvsvg
Epsomi ne dyqne si ne figuren lart eshte per perdorim te jashtem vetem,nuk duhet marre nga goja.
ka edhe pako me te medha Epsom50 lb(pound)~30kg qe perdoren per bimet
Nqs ke degjuar  lexuar diku per kripe magnez dhe sulfur per shendetin,perpara se ti perdoresh
duhet te besh analiza gjaku dhe doktori te ben recete nqs sipas analizave ka dale qe
sulfuri dhe magnezi jane me pak se sa duhet ne gjak.Me recete merr tableta ne farmaci.

----------


## xfiles

Si ia keni kaluar, 
atehere mua me duhet te blej shishe qelqi per vere, si dhe tapa. Ka ndonje dyqan ne tirane ku shiten te tilla?

----------


## Force-Intruder

Mire plako ti si ja ke kaluar?
Une pashe nje here kete guiden e biznesit po s'kishte gje. Pastaj me erdhi ne mend qe jane keta jevgjit qe i mbledhin keto shishet e qelqit... e rrjedhimisht dikujt ia shesin. Jane keto firmat e grumbullimit qe me pas i lajne (ehe) edhe i shperndajne.
Po sikur te pyesesh ndonje nga keta jevgjit ku i cojne? Me pas prej aty nuk duhet te jete e veshtire puna.

----------


## Tipiku

Kishte tek Praktiker po se di ndoshta e kane mbyll.

----------


## shoku_tanku

ke te tregu te avni rustemi...ke tamzane qelqi nga 5 deri 15 litroshe..cmimet variojne nga 5 deri ne 15 mije leke te vjetra...ta harxhosh gezuar babuc!

----------


## Jack Watson

Edhe te Megateku dhe te Prealpina ka. Më duket se kam parë dmth.

----------


## xfiles

me duhen nga ato 1 litroshet, ok faleminderit te gjitheve  :buzeqeshje:

----------

